# Stál tam, nahmát, zalovil a trhnul.



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
potřebovala bych pomoc.
*Kontext*: To je konec knihy a je určitě nějak... poeticky. Člověk prožil nějaké užasné zkušenosti. Byl v blazinci kvůli jeho vídění (viděl padat krve z oblaků), utíkal před požárem... ted' je koněčně v bezpečí.
*Věta*: "Ucítil v sobě pohyb, byla to nějaká láska, něco. Bylo to jako víření. Stál tam, nahmát, zalovil a trhnul. Silně cítil."
Nerozumím té větě. Jak těm slovesům rozumíte v tom kontextu? Může mi to někdo pomoci pochopit?
Děkuju moc


----------



## Garin

Je mi trochu divné to pořadí, kdyby ta první dvě slovesa byla obráceně, dávalo by mi to větší smysl. Připadá mi, jako kdyby se toho něčeho v sobě chtěl zbavit. Dám trochu podobný příklad:
V kapse u kalhot mám uvolněnou nit ze švu, a to mi vadí. *Zalovím* rukou v kapse, tu nit *nahmátnu* a *trhnu*. Nit je venku, zbavil jsem se jí.
Ale obráceně to asi taky může fungovat - nejdřív něco *nahmátnu* (spisovněji "*nahmatám*" = vnímám to hmatem, ale ještě to pevně nedržím), pak *zalovím *(= ohmatám ze všech stran a uchopím = ulovím), a  *trhnu *(jedním prudkým pohybem vytrhnu, je tu i podobnost s lovením ryb na udici).

Co je to za knížku?


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju moc, Garine. Jedná se o Anděle od Topola. A tady by to bylo že nahmát, zalovil a trhnul jako... v sobě, že jo?


----------



## Garin

Tuhle knížku jsem bohužel nečetl, ale v kontextu těch vět, co uvádíte, bych řekl že ano. Zkuste se zeptat Jáchyma osobně .


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju, jeho adresu už mám. 
Děkuju moc.


----------

